# Fat Arms



## pickleman357 (Apr 10, 2006)

So.. I've noticed that a lot of fat women do not like their fat upper arms. My g/f included.

I know there are some that are, "They're fat like the rest of me, woop-di-freakin-do!"

But for those who don't like them, can someone PLEASE explain to me why they don't like their fat arms?

I really don't get it and its really starting bothering me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2006)

I struggled with my arms for years.... very big, matronly upper arms... lol  

I always thought they were just freakish, and shouldn't be seen by anyone. So I always wore sleeves at least to my elbow, usually even 3/4 sleeves. I got over it in the summer of 98 by wearing sleeveless shirts for a week at the NAAFA con, I went back to work the next week and that was that, never looked back.

I think most women don't think of their arms as areas of sexual attraction, so it's very hard to understand why a guy would even pay any attention. 

I totally understand why an FA would like my arms (or other fat women's arms) though. I mean, honestly, they're pillowy soft, big, warm, nice dimple at elbow, even a crease sometimes... they're like a mini fat girl on their own. Plus they're an easily accessible and publicly acceptable soft spot to touch (on a person you know, not on some stranger!) when you're out together that shouldn't get any odd looks from passers by. 

I dig 'em now, and more so when I'm with someone who can appreciate them along with other overstuffed parts of me.  

*not the best arm shot, can't get my hands on the one I was really looking for* 

View attachment lime_arm.jpg


----------



## UberAris (Apr 10, 2006)

I personaly think its kinda cute


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 10, 2006)

Fat arms are so cute and curvy. I've always loved 'em.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay, this is the one I was first thinking of.  

View attachment zeb_arms.jpg


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 11, 2006)

I always hated mine, because they seemed disproportionally large compared to my body. They also weren't nicely shaped large arms, they had a weird band and then a large bump in the center. (Hard to describe but I remember it well). I think part of me, too, didn't like them because they were much like my mother's arms and... well... I have mommy issues. 

Now, instead of large arms, I have nice big muscles from working out, a small layer of fat on top, and many, many inches of sagging skin which I gotta say looks even WORSE than before.


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think most women don't think of their arms as areas of sexual attraction, so it's very hard to understand why a guy would even pay any attention.
> 
> I totally understand why an FA would like my arms (or other fat women's arms) though. I mean, honestly, they're pillowy soft, big, warm, nice dimple at elbow, even a crease sometimes... they're like a mini fat girl on their own. Plus they're an easily accessible and publicly acceptable soft spot to touch (on a person you know, not on some stranger!) when you're out together that shouldn't get any odd looks from passers by.


Well, a Fat Admirer would admire the fat on the arms, right?

This is what I keep telling my g/f but no progress.



AnnMarie said:


> I struggled with my arms for years.... very big, matronly upper arms... lol
> 
> I always thought they were just freakish, and shouldn't be seen by anyone. So I always wore sleeves at least to my elbow, usually even 3/4 sleeves.



But why though? Why were just your arms freakish even though the rest of you was just as fat?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 11, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I always hated mine, because they seemed disproportionally large compared to my body. They also weren't nicely shaped large arms, they had a weird band and then a large bump in the center. (Hard to describe but I remember it well). I think part of me, too, didn't like them because they were much like my mother's arms and... well... I have mommy issues.
> 
> Now, instead of large arms, I have nice big muscles from working out, a small layer of fat on top, and many, many inches of sagging skin which I gotta say looks even WORSE than before.



Edited to add: AnnMarie, your arms are gorgeous! Nicely shaped, and pillowy soft.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Well, a Fat Admirer would admire the fat on the arms, right?
> 
> This is what I keep telling my g/f but no progress.
> 
> ...


 
I wish I had a good answer for you, but I don't. The things fat women can sometimes obsess over make NO sense to anyone outside the bod. You go through every day finding ways to make yourself one smidge more "blendable" (and I mean women who are not comfortable with themselves, etc). So, you wear big tent shirts, and leggings, and you try to hide from the world. You figure if you drape yourself, you might just become invisible, or at the very least - LESS visible. 

I'm not sure it's something I can fully articulate, I'm sorry for that. I wish I could, because I think it's an important component to a lot of our personalities... that we felt that way and got past it, or many who are still trying to get past it. Or are so far past it that they're noticed everywhere because they're sick to death of hiding and acting as though they are apologizing for living. 

So, in context of all of that, you hide your arms. They are something that is easily compared to the sleeveless thin woman next to you, they are SO big that it's clearly going to draw attention, and you don't want it. You don't want one MORE look. Look because I'm fat and get on with it, don't do the fat look, and then the "wow! look at those giant arms!" look - I can't stand it one more second that I must. 

Keep in mind, I'm talking in some rather sweeping generalizations here - but all based on my own past feelings, and those of most every single one of my fat friends. We discuss things like this often-how far we've come, that the person who played all those games, who thought those thoughts, who was so afraid of being HERSELF, is such a distant memory it's hard to sync them up with the life you now live. 

I hope this all made some sense, I'm going back and forth in personas so much, it's even hard for me to follow. But I honestly believe it's important to get some of this out there, and maybe help some guys (and even some girls who are still there) understand part of what we go through/have gone through.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Edited to add: AnnMarie, your arms are gorgeous! Nicely shaped, and pillowy soft.



Thank you, Vickie.


----------



## acacia (Apr 11, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I always hated mine, because they seemed disproportionally large compared to my body.
> 
> this is my issue you too.. I'm not comfortable with my upper arms, I'm just self conscious about them. I think also since, I live in the East, for most of the year, I wear long sleeves, I'm just not used to seeing them and then when I put a t-shirt on , I'm just like ugh...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, this is the one I was first thinking of.



Wowzers! More and more yummy shots at different angles.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Apr 11, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I always hated mine, because they seemed disproportionally large compared to my body.



I used to hate mine for that same reason. Now I just hate that there are some shirts that I like but are uncomfortable to wear because the sleeves roll up. It's quite annoying.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually, there's a cultural reason for this: If you look to Irish art and culture starting in about the 16th century, whenever someone is being represented as "ugly" or "bad," the focus of the illustration is on the upper arm. Ireland has had a HUGE influence on western art and fashion, especially American art and fashion. It makes sense to me that we think arms should be small, discrete, even if the body itself is large. 

And where is the focus in western art when showing something is good or beautiful? The upper thigh/pelvis. Maybe it's why we consider big muscular legs or pear shapes so sexy? *Takes her pseudo-intellectual bow and goes back to work.*


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Apr 11, 2006)

Fat arms are very big tease for me. And I LOVE when girls around are showing them. Righ now when most of big gals don't want to wear tight fit cloths in public they often show fat naked arms... so more beauty on the streets 
They are just lovely for me... well I am FA


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 11, 2006)

My fiancee has fat arms. I loves them to death. :wubu: She hates them and wants them to die... 

=Divals


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a couple reasons I usually wear sleeves of some sort.

As many of you know, I grew up farming, and was always proud of my physical strength. I still have some of that muscle, but the fat on my arms sags, and so it just doesn't look like I'm as strong as I am. Kind of vain, I guess, but oh well.

The other reason is that most sleeveless tops for fat women have too large armholes. Not only is the arm exposed, but so is half of my torso, and I'm relatively modest. Just don't like exposing that much of myself to the rest of the world. 

Great pics, AnnMarie!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Apr 11, 2006)

I used to hate my upper arms. I would never go out anywhere with them exposed. I know exactly why, as a child I was made fun of, for some reason one incident (involving my upper arms) has stuck with me all my life. I can still see it in my mind as if it happened yesterday. It was in the sixth grade, I remember the name of the boy who was poking the fun...I remember it all.

Luckily, as I began my journey on the road to self-acceptance/love I was able to overcome this. First, I would only go sleeveless to bbw events. I now go anywhere I want with upper arms exposed, I don't think anything about it. Yet, as I said, I still remember that day in sixth grade. 

View attachment june04stand.jpg


----------



## Pink (Apr 11, 2006)

I used to wear long or mid length sleeves even in summer to hide my upper arms. It was just something I disliked about my body. That and my belly were the hardest for me to love lol I wear tank tops and sleeveless things all the time now though and don't even think about it, I'm not going to suffer in the heat over something silly.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think this is just a bbw issue, I think it's a female issue. I asked all my skinny friends and they too, don't like their upper arms much.

First you have the armpit. Not a very attractive part on any woman. Then you have the flaps or batwings. Most women I know do not like showing that part of themselves. And even those who workout ALOT say unless their underarms are toned "perfectly" and tan, they're wearing at least short sleeves.

This was a fascinating thread to read. I so identify with so many of the comments. I think Ann-Marie said it very well too.

Even though my upper/under arms aren't really flabby, they're not arms I want to display or call any attention to.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe I'm a whore. I like my arms... Nah, I'm just spiteful.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not very fond of my arms. I used to have arms that were very slim in comparison to the rest of my body - same with my face and sort of with my stomach. None of those things are true anymore, especially in the arm and stomach areas. It's just a matter of adjustment, I think, and in all honesty women of all sizes hate showing their arms. My mother would never wear a tank top, and she's NEVER been very fat or had large arms.

I may not like my arms much, but I don't have anything against showing them. I love halter tops and spaghetti straps


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 11, 2006)

It's so nice to see woman accepting of their bodies and proud to show them off. I'll admit I'm still in the early stages of this (for lack of a better word) process. I've gotten to the point where I can see myself and my shape as attractive...that alone has taken me a long, long time...However, there are still things I would change if I could. My arms being one of them. I can't seem to like them even though I've been told by FAs that they are nice. To me they are just big, sagging, wobbling fat wings. I'd love to be able to wear cute tank tops and strappy dresses but I just don't feel brave enough to show my arms off like that. It's silly, I know. My only excuse is that this self acceptance thing is still a work in progress for me.


----------



## FitChick (Apr 11, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> So.. I've noticed that a lot of fat women do not like their fat upper arms. My g/f included.
> 
> I know there are some that are, "They're fat like the rest of me, woop-di-freakin-do!"
> 
> ...



I still have them, its mostly loose skin but some fat too. They look weird on a thinner woman; at least on a woman who is still large, they can seem proportional.

I never liked them because they remind me of my mother. I called them "mommy arms" as a kid, and I think my mother hated that.  But yeah, later in life I did not get along with her, so I associate it with her. Otherwise, I'd be fine with it. They make a woman appear matronly (read: OLDER and MOTHERLY). I think that may be what most women dislike about it.


----------



## saucywench (Apr 11, 2006)

There are several things I want to comment on here, I don't even know where to start.

As has been reported, most women, regardless of size, have issues with their upper arms. You know, I recall watching some late-night talk shows where thin actresses were being interviewed and, for some reason, maybe they had cause to applaud over something or whatever, and I noticed that their upper arms jiggled. It's not a judgment or anything, just an observation that, no matter how thin you may be or become, it seems that a lot of toning is required to keep upper arms firm (or at least in the same aesthetic form as the rest of the body.)

Then there is, as HFC mentioned (I don't know if we're talking about the same thing or not) the flaps or batwings, as she called them--where the arm maintains a regular shape up until just before it joins with the shoulder, where there is an extra drooping down (gee, I'm so articulate) of flab. Not all fat women have this, I've noticed--I guess it's just a genetic thing--but, I hated mine so much that when I had WLS so many years ago, I asked that they whack that off while I was under the knife. Of course, now I have scars instead of flaps, so it's debatable whether they should have just been left alone, but overall I'd say I'd rather have the scars (at least they're not immediately noticeable) than the flaps.

Yet another thing--AnnMarie, your site is not named prettyfat for nothing. You really have beautiful skin, as do many fat women I've noticed (mostly from observations on the paysite board.) For some reason (heredity again, curses) the women in my family are prone to skin conditions. I think I acquired my first facial mole in second grade and have had numerous ones removed over the years. I have spent far too much time out in the sun unprotected, and have freckles and other discolorations as a result. The most visible evidence of this is on my arms. (I'd like to add here that, if I could give any advice at all to women [hell, anyone, for that matter] that they would take to heart, is to STAY OUT OF THE SUN. At the very least, protect your skin with copious amounts of sunscreen. Trust me, you will thank me years later.) It is primarily this reason now, despite coming to terms with my fat body as far as self-acceptance, that I am reluctant to display my upper arms.

Anyway, with that said--going sleeveless is one of the most liberating things a fat woman can do for herself. Not only is it freeing from a psychological standpoint, it simply feels better (cooler) in the warmer months. We shouldn't have to restrict ourselves where comfort is concerned. I wear tank tops around the house and out in the yard and, were it not for the things I mentioned above, wouldn't hesitate to go sleeveless out in public. Sometimes I do, like when traveling in the car, but keep an overshirt handy. And I have some sleeveless tops and dresses that I wear to work, but I have an assortment of those gauzy or lacy see-through overshirts that, while allowing plenty of circulation, also afford me some protection/vanity. I even think that many sleeveless styles are flattering on me, particularly ones that reveal more shoulder, so I try to compromise/make allowances when possible.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, this is the one I was first thinking of.



oh..my..god. you ever see a pic of something you just need to touch? like some adorable kitten photo or something? this pic...just have to touch those arms. they make me whimper. so softtttttttttttttttt


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2006)

further proof that fat is not a weird taste, it's an acquired taste, is that i physically acquired a taste for arms after outgrowing an obsession with breasts. i was obsessed with huge boobs when i was 12-14 which turned into me realizing i was an FA. by the time i finally got to experience boobs i kind of had a "this is it?" feeling and the time i first touched some glorious flabby upper arms made me their biggest obsessive this side of ned sonntag. better than breasts, people, i swear. a big pair of jiggly upper arms is just one those delicious side effects to fatness (one of the many) that the self-conscious women who possess them will hopefully start realizing FAs dig anything that soft and squishy and FAs whose tastes are constantly maturing as they meet different women start zeroing in on the real good stuff. like those bingo wings. ladies, it's not rocket surgery. give em a squeeze. how nice is that? one thing i can't fathom is how many bbws are loaded with squishables and aren't constantly enjoying their own pillowy bodies (as i would if i were a bbw). you're like your own pillow, wake up!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 11, 2006)

I have always hated my arms. I've got one of those ridge like bumps that run along the middle of my arms, plus they are so outlandishly big. Not just because I'm a fat girl but BIG even for a fattie of my size. I feel like everybody is looking there, no matter how cute my clothes are, no matter how well my outfits is put together or what I have to say - my arms take center stage and people are forced to make a decision about it. Either they love it or they are disgusted by it. "How could this woman go out in public like that?" It's the same thing as having humongous boobs in my view. You could be divulging the chemical components for the ultimate cure for cancer and everyone is staring at your tits spilling out. I manage to not let it bother me at BBW events but that's about as far as I can go. Even then I feel a draft on my arms all night long. Everyone says that it's all in my head but see for yourself. I'm not sure I'll ever get over it.


----------



## FitChick (Apr 11, 2006)

I always went sleeveless, mostly to annoy my mom (this annoyed her for TWO reasons: one, I was very fat and she felt I was breaking a Cardinal Rule for Fat People, which is: NO sleeveless tops, NO tucked in shirts, etc)...but it also annoyed her for religious reasons (in Orthodox Judaism, its regarded as "immodest" for a woman to go sleeveless, among other things.)

Whats funny is, now that I'm thinner, I never go sleeveless, but its for religious reasons now (I got over my rebellious kick from my younger years.


----------



## Cat (Apr 11, 2006)

We're trained not to like our upper arms as fat or skinny women. 
Who knows why?
I think the first time I realized I had fat arms, I was about 20 years old, in Mexico and this little Mexican girl was fascinated by my upper arms. To the point where she wanted to touch them. While I don't think she thought they were ugly, all of a sudden I was aware that they were somehow freakishly larger than "normal" people's arms. For a few years after that, I kept 'em hidden. You know, I didn't want to appear *too* freakish back then.

I've embraced my inner (and outer!) freakishness but still don't go sleeveless very often, especially now that I'm in Utah. Here so many people think that sleeveless is not only freakish, it's "immodest". Maybe 'cuz the upper arm is soooo sexy? Could be. ;-)


----------



## JMNYC (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's be clear.

When you love women, you love, nay, DEVOUR 99.99999% of their body, leaving out for the moment their minds, hearts, personality. 

There's the obvious T&A. Then, for FA's, the various hangs---belly, back, knees, wherever. 

Then--the napes of their necks. Their damn toes. The little indentation under the nose. The earlobes. The pinkie. The space between her eyes. The hundreds of craters on the thighs.

You are besotted, permanently, with everything.

The upper arms are capable of causing volcanic explosions via sight and touch. A cellist, a gymnast or a woman upward of 500 pounds with acres of flesh hanging over her elbow. Ask me why---I don't know.

You'll have to talk to the guy who installed my hard drive.

Why does anyone hate any part of their body? They are taught to. Go ahead, try and fight back---try, try, against the few million images you've seen since birth about what people are "supposed" to look like. It's a tough road. But it can be done. With help from an appreciative person...


----------



## FitChick (Apr 11, 2006)

Cat said:


> I've embraced my inner (and outer!) freakishness but still don't go sleeveless very often, especially now that I'm in Utah. Here so many people think that sleeveless is not only freakish, it's "immodest". Maybe 'cuz the upper arm is soooo sexy? Could be. ;-)



Hmm, maybe Mormons and Orthodox Jews have a lot in common?


----------



## Dibaby35 (Apr 11, 2006)

I hate my arms too. The most annoying part is that since I'm also tall...shirts are sometimes hard to find that fit well. I HATE having tight sleeves or too short of sleeves. So annoying. 

So here I sit at work with a short sleeve shirt on and my jacket on..LOL. It's not just cause I hate my arms though..it's cause I'm also freezin. But more cause I hate my arms now that I think about it. LOL..Yeah It's silly. Glad someone thinks there attractive though. I'll have to find a pic cause my avatar hides them well.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 11, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> Let's be clear.
> 
> When you love women, you love, nay, DEVOUR 99.99999% of their body, leaving out for the moment their minds, hearts, personality.
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday Josh!

(It's Josh's birthday today. )


----------



## Cat (Apr 11, 2006)

FitChick said:


> Hmm, maybe Mormons and Orthodox Jews have a lot in common?



No doubt they do!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the only pic I could find of me. I'm 22 and in my sisters wedding party. My upper arms look about the same. I have never been ashamed of my arms. 

I think we spend way too much time here talking about what we don't like about our bodies.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 11, 2006)

I used tp be guilty of the "never wear sleeveless shirts"....or at least I was until (like AnnMarie) I went sleeveless at a NAAFA convention many years back and felt FREE! I am unusually hot natured and here in the South I suffered in 95 degree weather for my entire life in sleeves. I have discovered that just getting rid of the sleeves has become my path to coolness and a self thermostat....who knew????

I now very rarely wear sleeves in the summer. If anyone else has a problem with looking at my strong, large arms.........it is THEIR problem!

Fat acceptance is a daily journey.......
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 11, 2006)

The issue of PARANOIA that I painted the cover of, had a swell article with pictures of the sculptural elements decorating the Salt Lake City temple, and their Masonic origins... 19thcentury Lodge Art is a whole amazing subject unto itself... and all that Masonic architectural tradition refers to the Temple of Solomon, and the Second Temple, built by Herod Antipas as part of his urban renewal deal with the Romans, wasn't it...? So possibly Boaz and Mazor, the spirally columns, might've been modelled after the plump and dusky arms of the Queen of Sheba...


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have always hated my arms. I've got one of those ridge like bumps that run along the middle of my arms, plus they are so outlandishly big. Not just because I'm a fat girl but BIG even for a fattie of my size. I feel like everybody is looking there, no matter how cute my clothes are, no matter how well my outfits is put together or what I have to say - my arms take center stage and people are forced to make a decision about it. Either they love it or they are disgusted by it. "How could this woman go out in public like that?" It's the same thing as having humongous boobs in my view. You could be divulging the chemical components for the ultimate cure for cancer and everyone is staring at your tits spilling out. I manage to not let it bother me at BBW events but that's about as far as I can go. Even then I feel a draft on my arms all night long. Everyone says that it's all in my head but see for yourself. I'm not sure I'll ever get over it.



Another non-big-arm-fan here. I also have keratosis pilaris (the red bumps--just a hereditary dry skin thing) on my arms and they've never been as soft as I might like. 

anyway, dude behind you in photo is cute!


----------



## Donna (Apr 11, 2006)

When I first started modeling for my friend's paysite, the hardest thing for me during that first shoot was to get over exposing my arms. I wasn't one bit afraid of showing my naked breasts or heinie...but god forbid my arms show. I am, still, somewhat reluctant to show them and only wear sleeveless at home.

Funny thing, when I showed some of my pics to some non-FA's that I know at HoTMEtaLradio, they said they LOVED the way my arms looked and thought they made me look very soft and feminine.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd like mine better if there wasn't such a difference in size between the upper and lower parts. It just looks odd to me.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

This is a little unorthodox for me... but ladies, I truly hope you all find comfort in ALL of your body, including your upper arms (ESPECIALLY including them!). I've not had much experience with upper arms that look so..... enticing. There should be no shame in beauty, as it seems many people want to show off as much as they can anyway (no matter how much they have to expose). So, go show them what beauty really is! Show some arm!  (there needs to be an embarassed smiley).


----------



## Donna (Apr 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I'd like mine better if there wasn't such a difference in size between the upper and lower parts. It just looks odd to me.



Me too, Rainy...makes buying long sleeved shirts a real bitch because the lower part of my sleeve is usually HUGE.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Me too, Rainy...makes buying long sleeved shirts a real bitch because the lower part of my sleeve is usually HUGE.



Heh. This is true. What's really funny is trying on anything with a cap sleeve. They look like small over-stretched hats on mine lol.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 11, 2006)

You know I don't think about it much but...I really think that big arms are sexy(am I strange to think that? ) I was looking at some old pic's of me and some of them had my ex-girlfriends in them well when I take a photo with my girl I always have at least one of us kissing:kiss2: (I don't know why I do that I just do) every pic I looked at of me kissing my girls had me holding my girls arm!!!:shocked: it didn't mater which girl same thing:shocked:  what do you think about that? To me this thing about girls not likeing there arms is the same as dudes not wanting to take off there shirt most guys I know like there arms but hate guts...do you feel this is kinda like that?...later


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 11, 2006)

The ONLY woman of my personal acquaintance who is accepting of her arms is......well, me! My much thinner friends gripe about their arms all summer long. It wasn't always so; I was well up into my forties before I finally said to hell with it and wore sleeveless when the weather dictated sleeveless. (it can get pretty hot and humid up here in the Great Northeast) If I have any dissatisfaction at all, it's that my arms-along with the rest of me-aren't as firm as they used to be. But that's an age thing.....things simply aren't as firm on the other side of fifty! and believe me, I'm not losing any sleep about that-it's another nice aspect of getting older. (the acceptance, I mean, not the gravity slide, lol!)


----------



## JMNYC (Apr 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Happy Birthday Josh!
> 
> (It's Josh's birthday today. )



thank you so much...it means a lot...and it is indeed happy. Much to be grateful for.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have always hated my arms. I've got one of those ridge like bumps that run along the middle of my arms, plus they are so outlandishly big. Not just because I'm a fat girl but BIG even for a fattie of my size. I feel like everybody is looking there, no matter how cute my clothes are, no matter how well my outfits is put together or what I have to say - my arms take center stage and people are forced to make a decision about it. Either they love it or they are disgusted by it. "How could this woman go out in public like that?" It's the same thing as having humongous boobs in my view. You could be divulging the chemical components for the ultimate cure for cancer and everyone is staring at your tits spilling out. I manage to not let it bother me at BBW events but that's about as far as I can go. Even then I feel a draft on my arms all night long. Everyone says that it's all in my head but see for yourself. I'm not sure I'll ever get over it.



first, lilly you have some of the most beautiful and comforting looking arms i've ever seen. to hug you must be to experience a tiny bit of nirvana.

second, ease your mind with a bit of logic:

*no one is thinking about your arms who doesn't wanna squeeze em
*at least your arms don't have nipples
*yeah, they're big even for a bbw, which makes you unique but no less appealing to FA, and probably more so, considering how much we salivate over those things
*nothing that cuddly and soft can be bad...it's true. just ask a care bear.
*and look how happy that bald guy looks!


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> Let's be clear.
> 
> When you love women, you love, nay, DEVOUR 99.99999% of their body, leaving out for the moment their minds, hearts, personality.
> 
> ...



this is probably one of my favorite responses ever in dimensions history. poetic. woot.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have always hated my arms. I've got one of those ridge like bumps that run along the middle of my arms, plus they are so outlandishly big. Not just because I'm a fat girl but BIG even for a fattie of my size. I feel like everybody is looking there, no matter how cute my clothes are, no matter how well my outfits is put together or what I have to say - my arms take center stage and people are forced to make a decision about it. Either they love it or they are disgusted by it. "How could this woman go out in public like that?" It's the same thing as having humongous boobs in my view. You could be divulging the chemical components for the ultimate cure for cancer and everyone is staring at your tits spilling out. I manage to not let it bother me at BBW events but that's about as far as I can go. Even then I feel a draft on my arms all night long. Everyone says that it's all in my head but see for yourself. I'm not sure I'll ever get over it.



I see nothing wrong with them? They look great!


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have always hated my arms. I've got one of those ridge like bumps that run along the middle of my arms, plus they are so outlandishly big. Not just because I'm a fat girl but BIG even for a fattie of my size. I feel like everybody is looking there, no matter how cute my clothes are, no matter how well my outfits is put together or what I have to say - my arms take center stage and people are forced to make a decision about it. Either they love it or they are disgusted by it. "How could this woman go out in public like that?" It's the same thing as having humongous boobs in my view. You could be divulging the chemical components for the ultimate cure for cancer and everyone is staring at your tits spilling out. I manage to not let it bother me at BBW events but that's about as far as I can go. Even then I feel a draft on my arms all night long. Everyone says that it's all in my head but see for yourself. I'm not sure I'll ever get over it.




With all due respect Lilly... when I see that picture, I hardly even notice your arms, which by the way look lovely on you - and your skin is so pretty - what draws my attention is that incredible smile you have, and your gorgeous face. I love those glasses, by the way.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Another non-big-arm-fan here. I also have keratosis pilaris (the red bumps--just a hereditary dry skin thing) on my arms and they've never been as soft as I might like.
> 
> anyway, dude behind you in photo is cute!




I have those too... even have a FAN of them who begs me for photos of my dots.  LOL But it's never seemed to bother anyone, and I know tons of girls who have them on the backs of their arms (and men as well),but I just happen to have them up and down my arm (you can see them in my first pic pretty clearly. I get the "ooo, you have a sunburn?" all the time. 

Anyway, I always thought my arms were not smooth because of them, but as I've grown up I've realized that's really in my head as well... they're actually quite soft and smooth. I have to close my eyes to get it, though... it's weird what learn for ourselves.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 11, 2006)

i dont ever remember not liking my arms.. however I do know on occassion.. i don't like when I want to get a really cute shirt and the sleeves are too tight *frown* 
I wear sleeveless shirts or short sleeve shirts all the time.



and I guess I never thought about my arms being warm n fluffy.. or like AM said.. like a lil fat girl all in themself lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I have those too... even have a FAN of them who begs me for photos of my dots.  LOL But it's never seemed to bother anyone, and I know tons of girls who have them on the backs of their arms (and men as well),but I just happen to have them up and down my arm (you can see them in my first pic pretty clearly. I get the "ooo, you have a sunburn?" all the time.
> 
> Anyway, I always thought my arms were not smooth because of them, but as I've grown up I've realized that's really in my head as well... they're actually quite soft and smooth. I have to close my eyes to get it, though... it's weird what learn for ourselves.




I have it too..but this is the first time I've heard the clinical name..my mom's called it chicken skin for years..lol..damn me being naive..LOL

Mine are smooth most of the time..but of course if they don't lotion one day..they are bothersome.

I also have a scar from a cigarette burn I got as a kid..and it's right in the middle of the dots..looks kinda like a crop circle.

The only thing I really hate is my underarms..they are discolored because of an allergy to my deodorant..so..that's my gripe


----------



## Carrie (Apr 11, 2006)

I love this thread!! Beautiful pics, everyone!!

It's so nice to know that I'm not alone in my (now mostly overcome) obsession about my fat arms. It was really helpful to read everyone's thoughts on this topics, from both the fat chicks and the admirers. I used to wear sleeves at least down to my elbows during the summer and was always so fricking hot. Last summer I think a combination of just being sick and tired of being hot all summer long, plus the progress I made with accepting myself finally combined to enable me to venture into the world of sleevelessness. Cindy's right - it's the way to go. It's so much cooler! 

The funny thing is, now I love touching my arms. Like others have said, they're really soft and warm and comforting. 

Anyway, here I am in my first sleeveless top of last summer.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

That's a groovy top, Carrie! I love it!


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 11, 2006)

I usually stay out of these body parts threads but this subject is too near and dear to me. I'm _totally_ with pickleman (and Ned) on this one and i never have known a woman who was at peace with her arms, especially the ones with the best.

Yet another mystery of the universe that i'll understand in some other lifetime i guess.

If nobody's done it yet, i'm gonna give this thread a top rating.


----------



## altered states (Apr 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm not sure I'll ever get over it.



I'm not sure if I'll ever get over your arms, either. For what it's worth, yours are gorgeous and sexy, straight out of an FA's dream.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That's a groovy top, Carrie! I love it!



Thanks, punkin. I err...bought it myself.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That's a groovy top, Carrie! I love it!



I agree. Very pretty pic, too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks everybody.  So I take it to mean that to bare my arms in public, I'm assured that 15% of the people present will like what they see and of those, 3% will admit to it.  

Thanks once again everyone!


----------



## shy guy (Apr 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks everybody.  So I take it to mean that to bare my arms in public, I'm assured that 15% of the people present will like what they see and of those, 3% will admit to it.
> 
> Thanks once again everyone!


No make that 4% Shy Guy likes your arms to :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 11, 2006)

Forgive my enthusiasm, but this thread proves once again that Dimensions women have the best arms on the planet!   :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Forgive my enthusiasm, but this thread proves once again that Dimensions women have the best arms on the planet!   :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :kiss2: :kiss2:



Hear hear!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Hear hear!




I miss hobbes


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I miss hobbes



Choo Choo Bear comes from an online comic. He's a 20-something year old cat that had some sort of bone cancer that disintigrated his bones, and after the therapy he also has no fur.... It's like Kitty Putty... but alas, Hobbes is more recognizable... I'll throw him back on, later, because I feel like being lazy.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 11, 2006)

I personally like fat arms. I like rubbing my hands over them and feel there softness. Wonderful for cuddling. Like the squishy feeling, as does my Sweetie.  I could get lost in her arms. :smitten: 

RV 

:eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Choo Choo Bear comes from an online comic. He's a 20-something year old cat that had some sort of bone cancer that disintigrated his bones, and after the therapy he also has no fur.... It's like Kitty Putty... but alas, Hobbes is more recognizable... I'll throw him back on, later, because I feel like being lazy.




HOT DAMN


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just really, really, really like this thread. I'd hug it if I could. 
 

I hope some of you girlies who are still struggling will be able to take some advice and direction from those of us who have found a way to love:wubu: our arms very much - it's a VERY freeing feeling, you owe it to yourself. 



Lovely pillowy arms, to all the ladies.... thanks for showing them off for the guys to oogle.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Hear hear!



Speaking of arms.... hacha-cha-cha... nice ones on you Jeeves!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Choo Choo Bear comes from an online comic. He's a 20-something year old cat that had some sort of bone cancer that disintigrated his bones, and after the therapy he also has no fur.... It's like Kitty Putty... but alas, Hobbes is more recognizable... I'll throw him back on, later, because I feel like being lazy.




Hobbes is back! WOO HOO..and Ann Marie is right.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

Guess that comes from "growing up on the farm.".... the picture is 2 years old, but the physical appearance is much the same.... except broader shoulders... damn them things... 'Preciate it. :bow:


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2006)

Aw, Blackjack, you're a cutie. Lucky 20-something chickas (or Moonvine lol).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 12, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Guess that comes from "growing up on the farm.".... the picture is 2 years old, but the physical appearance is much the same.... except broader shoulders... damn them things... 'Preciate it. :bow:


*gasps* broad.....shoulders.............*FAINTS*


----------



## Carrie (Apr 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I agree. Very pretty pic, too.



Thank you, muffin.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Apr 12, 2006)

oogle oogle oogle


Hows that AnnMarie?

All of the women that have posted their pics of their sexy big arms. 
Thank You

It is always fun to see people gain confidence about themselves in threads like this.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 12, 2006)

It wasn't until I lost weight that I really became self conscious of my arms. I call them the "Flying Squirell Arms" as I have what I consider to be a lot of excess skin hanging off there!

I too have been told by Tom Selleck that they are beautiful. Heck Miss Vickie has seen them...me, I look and say Good Lord I've got huge arms!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Apr 12, 2006)

blackjack is a cutie!..woohoooo..and a farmer boy..omg

too bad im old..sigh

Funny that I hate my arms..but guys arms drive me nutty


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 12, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> i never have known a woman who was at peace with her arms...


Have we met? How's _this_ for peace?







Edited to say crap. That isn't the photo I thought it was gonna be. But it's got arms in it, so it'll do. Unless I can find the other.

Edited again to add: That pic's two or three years old. I don't stand that way any more. And there's more arms now. (In volume, not number.)


----------



## UberAris (Apr 12, 2006)

OoOo... Nice pic


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 12, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have always hated my arms. I've got one of those ridge like bumps that run along the middle of my arms...


I didn't know what you were talking about at first, Lilly, but if it's what I see in the photo, I think it's way sexy. It's something _extra_.

Extra is good.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 12, 2006)

That, BB, is a freaking hot photo.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's the one I meant. I knew I'd named it something fruity and arm-related. Now this is either a woman at peace with her arms, or someone who draws strength from her own pit whiff.

(It's both, actually.)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That, BB, is a freaking hot photo.


A woman that age should NOT go bra-less. And gravity's had several years to work on me since. So you can imagine.

But the arms are nice, no?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 12, 2006)

Indisputably nice arms. 


The rack's not so bad, either.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Indisputably nice arms.


Not only are they nice, they're also polite, ambitious, and they feed me (and do other things I desperately need 'em to do).

(And thanks for sayin' that stuff about the rack.)


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Have we met? How's _this_ for peace?



I uhhhhhhhh.........ummmmmmmmmmm.........
well, yeah, errrrr........

Uhhhhhhhhh......

Great photos, BB!


----------



## missaf (Apr 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> A woman that age should NOT go bra-less. And gravity's had several years to work on me since. So you can imagine.
> 
> But the arms are nice, no?




It's all nice, silly woman. Give yourself some credit


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I love this thread!! Beautiful pics, everyone!!
> 
> It's so nice to know that I'm not alone in my (now mostly overcome) obsession about my fat arms. It was really helpful to read everyone's thoughts on this topics, from both the fat chicks and the admirers. I used to wear sleeves at least down to my elbows during the summer and was always so fricking hot. Last summer I think a combination of just being sick and tired of being hot all summer long, plus the progress I made with accepting myself finally combined to enable me to venture into the world of sleevelessness. Cindy's right - it's the way to go. It's so much cooler!
> 
> ...



can i obsess over those too? meow.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks everybody.  So I take it to mean that to bare my arms in public, I'm assured that 15% of the people present will like what they see and of those, 3% will admit to it.
> 
> Thanks once again everyone!




more like 75% of people loving it and 5% admitting it. thats what i think anyway. why would the country be so fat if they didnt all secretly love it?


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Have we met? How's _this_ for peace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man those are hot pickies. i haven't ogled you in awhile, dude. you really need to set up a paysite and just transpose pics of your arms and your music collection. mmmm...masturbatable combo.


----------



## missaf (Apr 12, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> man those are hot pickies. i haven't ogled you in awhile, dude. you really need to set up a paysite and just transpose pics of your arms and your music collection. mmmm...masturbatable combo.



...  

...


----------



## Donna (Apr 12, 2006)

You all are gonna think I am crazy, but after reading this thread and posting in it myself, I wore a sleeveless blouse to work today WITHOUT a sweater or jacket over it. And guess what? No one stared (although one cuties stared at my heinie, but I digress....) and no one said a thing about my ugly arms. In fact, my boss said I looked "cute and relaxed." 

Sorry, it's a little thing, but it means SO much to me.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 12, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> can i obsess over those too? meow.



GODS YOU STOLE MY CATCH-PHRASE. Catch-word. Whatever.

Meow.

=Divals


----------



## Jes (Apr 12, 2006)

alls *I* know is that after all these piccies, I kind of want to post a shot of mine (can't), and I've never had that urge before. I guess I'd just jump off a bridge if you all told me to, too.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Have we met? How's _this_ for peace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:smitten: :eat2ROOL!!!:eat2: :smitten: :smitten: :eat2: DROOL!!!:eat2: :smitten: ...later


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> You all are gonna think I am crazy, but after reading this thread and posting in it myself, I wore a sleeveless blouse to work today WITHOUT a sweater or jacket over it. And guess what? No one stared (although one cuties stared at my heinie, but I digress....) and no one said a thing about my ugly arms. In fact, my boss said I looked "cute and relaxed."
> 
> Sorry, it's a little thing, but it means SO much to me.



Yes, yes, yes!!!! This is exactly the type of thing I want to happen from threads like this.... you read it, you internalize it, and you live it a little bit. See, it's so freeing!!

I am SO glad you did that Donna, rep is coming your way!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Apr 12, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> You all are gonna think I am crazy, but after reading this thread and posting in it myself, I wore a sleeveless blouse to work today WITHOUT a sweater or jacket over it. And guess what? No one stared (although one cuties stared at my heinie, but I digress....) and no one said a thing about my ugly arms. In fact, my boss said I looked "cute and relaxed."
> 
> Sorry, it's a little thing, but it means SO much to me.



That's wonderful!!! Hurray for you!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeez it was tough choosing a pic. This one's kinda old - but clearly shows how I have a deep crease in my left arm, but not my right. 

My arms are much plumper now. And I still have the crease only on the one arm. (I guess my right arm is more "toned" since I am right handed.  )

By the way - a dear friend of mine has complimented me on my arms from the first time he saw them (nearly 10 yrs ago). Because of him I came to understand that fat arms can be sexy. (Thanks, C!)

View attachment MIPOOL2.JPG​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

GREAT photos BB and SVS! And your tits look great, BB!


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Apr 13, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> So.. I've noticed that a lot of fat women do not like their fat upper arms.



My upper arms are HUGE and this used to be a source of great angst for me. I would wear too tight 3/4 sleeves most of the time (and I live in Florida!)

As I became more accepting of my own body, I realized that even when I wore long sleeves, no one ever said "wow! your arms look positively skinny in long sleeves!" 

Now I'm sleeveless for about 10 months of the year and never stuffing my huge arms into uncomfortable, tight sleeves just to "hide" my fat upper arms! And 1000% more comfortable!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 13, 2006)

Not to whine but I'm gonna whine....

All you ladies have nice well rounded arms. I have a fat crease. You know how babies have those sweet little fat creases in their thighs when they are at that rolly-polly and cute stage? Well, I have fat creases on my upper arms. I won't even mention the flapping that occurs when I hold my arms out. If I had lovely arms like BB and Lilly (and everyone else who shared pics for that matter) I'd show mine off too. It's the fat crease that kills me. I don't know if I'll be able to learn to love it.  

Ok, whining done.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 13, 2006)

I remember one summer I deliberately set out to wear sleeveless things more often. I went sleeveless regularly and was very comfortable but I got sick of being looked at and whispered about, which DID happen. I got tired of it which was why I stopped.

Another thing I noticed though is that people whom I never saw wearing sleeveless tops started wearing them. Maybe it was because seeing me do it made them feel more comfortable about exposing theirs? There are a lot of really cute sleeveless items I would love to wear but I pass them up because I'm too self conscious about it to be comfortable. For as many people who will look and say, "My gawd. WHO told HER that she could go sleeveless?" there are many others, both men and women, who are breathing a sigh of relief saying, "Okay dangit, I'm going to wear that cute sky blue crocheted tank my Nana sent me last year." Well, maybe not the men but you know what I mean.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 13, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Not to whine but I'm gonna whine....
> 
> All you ladies have nice well rounded arms. I have a fat crease. You know how babies have those sweet little fat creases in their thighs when they are at that rolly-polly and cute stage? Well, I have fat creases on my upper arms. I won't even mention the flapping that occurs when I hold my arms out.


Nancy! I think the upper arm crease is sexy! And from an aesthetic design standpoint, a great horizontal balance to the vertical line of cleavage.

Show us and let us coo.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Nancy! I think the upper arm crease is sexy! And from an aesthetic design standpoint, a great horizontal balance to the vertical line of cleavage.
> 
> Show us and let us coo.



Only for you BB but if you gag instead of coo it's not my fault lol

The Crease (this pic doesn't really do the crease justice but it's all I have at the moment lol):
View attachment 5100


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Nancy! I think the upper arm crease is sexy! And from an aesthetic design standpoint, a great horizontal balance to the vertical line of cleavage.
> 
> Show us and let us coo.



I have to agree wih BB... in fat woman admiration land, the subtle creases are the details. And life is in the details.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 14, 2006)

Gorgeous, Nancy. Quite.


----------



## Donna (Apr 14, 2006)

I mentioned this to SamanthaNY, Rainyday and SaucyWench yesterday in chat....we should, _when the weather is warm enough all over_, have a "*Present Arms*" day where we all go sleeveless. And if anyone asks, we can tell them we are showing our pride. It's a little thing, but hey, big things grow from small seeds, right?

*Musing*


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

Nancy, who cares about your arms (lovely, though)--what is that red thing you're wearing? MOMMY LIKEY.

(seriously, PM me info. Thanks)


----------



## mango (Apr 14, 2006)

*God bless 'Angel Wings' and the inevitable elbow dimple!


 *


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 14, 2006)

....Whoa... I think I hit a nerve or something. less then 36 hours and like 6 pages of posts!

I got some catching up to do.




NancyGirl74 said:


> To me they are just big, sagging, wobbling fat wings.


Yeah, that's why we like them!! 



saucywench said:


> Anyway, with that said--going sleeveless is one of the most liberating things a fat woman can do for herself. Not only is it freeing from a psychological standpoint, it simply feels better (cooler) in the warmer months


yes, we must liberate the fatty arms from their sleeve inprisonment!!  



Donnaalicious said:


> You all are gonna think I am crazy, but after reading this thread and posting in it myself, I wore a sleeveless blouse to work today WITHOUT a sweater or jacket over it. And guess what? No one stared (although one cuties stared at my heinie, but I digress....) and no one said a thing about my ugly arms. In fact, my boss said I looked "cute and relaxed."
> 
> Sorry, it's a little thing, but it means SO much to me.


See! Nothing to worry about!  



Jes said:


> alls *I* know is that after all these piccies, I kind of want to post a shot of mine (can't), and I've never had that urge before. I guess I'd just jump off a bridge if you all told me to, too.


I think that you may just want to liberate your arms. (See above)




NancyGirl74 said:


> Not to whine but I'm gonna whine....
> 
> All you ladies have nice well rounded arms. I have a fat crease. You know how babies have those sweet little fat creases in their thighs when they are at that rolly-polly and cute stage? Well, I have fat creases on my upper arms. I won't even mention the flapping that occurs when I hold my arms out. If I had lovely arms like BB and Lilly (and everyone else who shared pics for that matter) I'd show mine off too. It's the fat crease that kills me. I don't know if I'll be able to learn to love it.
> 
> Ok, whining done.



So you have arm cleavage? When has any cleavage not been sexy? :wubu: 



SoVerySoft said:


> Jeez it was tough choosing a pic. This one's kinda old - but clearly shows how I have a deep crease in my left arm, but not my right.
> 
> My arms are much plumper now. And I still have the crease only on the one arm. (I guess my right arm is more "toned" since I am right handed.  )
> 
> ...



SVS, your pic perfectly demonstrates one of my points.
You fat ladies have 4 big round soft balls to play with on your upper body. Two of them have nipples, and the other 2 you can show publicly.

With that in mind, there should be no difference to an FA when you swing your 'batwings' around then when you swing your boobs around infront of him.

This of course might cause some of you to be shy still... but at least its for a better reason! 

Keep that fat flyin! We're enjoying the show!! :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 14, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> So.. I've noticed that a lot of fat women do not like their fat upper arms. My g/f included.
> 
> I know there are some that are, "They're fat like the rest of me, woop-di-freakin-do!"
> 
> ...



You know Pickleman....there is likely no answer that will make sense to you.
There are thin women that do not like their upper arms, and it seems like every woman struggles with at least one body part that she would lke to change, regardless of size. 

Personally, I have no issue with my arms...I go sleeveless all the time - of course I live in Southern California and can get away with it most of the year. I go sleeveless to the store in the summer here, and think nothing of it. If someone has a problem with my fat arms showing, they can look elsewhere.  I feel more self consious about my belly hanging out below my tops....so I always wear long tops that cover my belly. Go figure??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 14, 2006)

> So you have arm cleavage? When has any cleavage not been sexy? :wubu:



"Arm cleavage" I like that term so much better than "fat crease"!!! Thanks


----------



## swordchick (Apr 15, 2006)

Some of my girlfriends will not show their fat arms, but I do. Hey, I live in Florida. I would be crazy if I did not go sleeveless when it is hot!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 15, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Gorgeous, Nancy. Quite.



Thanks 




Jes said:


> Nancy, who cares about your arms (lovely, though)--what is that red thing you're wearing? MOMMY LIKEY.



Fashion Bug but that was nearly a year ago now.


----------



## Jes (Apr 15, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, the taciturn nancygirl gives my hopes the smackdown!


----------



## Ivy (Apr 15, 2006)

I still go back and forth about my arms. The thing that bugs me about mine is I have cellulite on the underside of my upper arm, but it only shows if I have my arm a certain way. It drives me NUTS..

but I still wear tank tops every single day in the summer.

I'm thinking of starting to lift weights so they get a little more toned because I want to get a half sleeve on my left arm.. but I don't want to end up with big man arms.

Oh well!

Fat arms are cute.. and I think I have add or something. I'm all over the place in this post.


----------



## Tad (Apr 17, 2006)

swordchick said:


> Some of my girlfriends will not show their fat arms, but I do. Hey, I live in Florida. I would be crazy if I did not go sleeveless when it is hot!



And you'd be crazy not to show those super-sexy arms, too! ;-)


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

I was thinking about my arms today...hmmm. I did the entire circuit of weight machines at the gym wearing a tshirt with a bit of spandex (and no pants. Just like Winnie the Pooh). And every time I flexed, my tshirt would ride up a bit, and I'd have to fight not to pull it back down. Of course, it was silly to keep pulling it down b/c I had 29 more reps to do but I was still aware of it somewhat. 
But ...baby steps. I feel good that I'm able to USE all of those machines now, basically regardless of who is around me. Today, it was a menacing-looking guy with the teardrop prison tattoo under his eye. I was all like: Well, I might be Whitey McWhiterson with fat arms and a big belly, but I haven't been to prison!*




*jail isn't the same as prison


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2006)

By the way, has anybody seen the Pickleman lately? He's been awful quiet. I hope all is going well. I miss his posts!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> By the way, has anybody seen the Pickleman lately? He's been awful quiet. I hope all is going well. I miss his posts!



He may have just gone off for the weekend, he posted on Friday.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> I was thinking about my arms today...hmmm. I did the entire circuit of weight machines at the gym wearing a tshirt with a bit of spandex (and no pants. Just like Winnie the Pooh). And every time I flexed, my tshirt would ride up a bit, and I'd have to fight not to pull it back down. Of course, it was silly to keep pulling it down b/c I had 29 more reps to do but I was still aware of it somewhat.
> But ...baby steps. I feel good that I'm able to USE all of those machines now, basically regardless of who is around me. Today, it was a menacing-looking guy with the teardrop prison tattoo under his eye. I was all like: Well, I might be Whitey McWhiterson with fat arms and a big belly, but I haven't been to prison!



Congratulations on going to the gym! As much as I love big girls, a girl that's both fat _and_ fit is far hotter. Do you have a trainer?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> *jail isn't the same as prison


THANK you. This has always bugged the everlovin' outta me. That, and peeps saying "less" when they mean "fewer." Newscasters, even.

Folks what write with a backwoods Southern accent, though? They're b'jiggety.


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Congratulations on going to the gym! As much as I love big girls, a girl that's both fat _and_ fit is far hotter. Do you have a trainer?


Well...yes, and no. No in that I've never paid anyone. Yes in that some of the guys at the gym are nice and one went through and showed me a bunch of stuff one day at great length. He went from nice and chatty to 'c'mon and give me 3 more, 2 more, 1 more!' though and I began to see why trainers are so hated.  But I don't have anyone working with me each and every time. 
However, I've been going for over a year and a half, and today is the first time I ever did the circuit not caring who was around me, who was lounging on a machine I wanted, how intimidating (in any way) any of the guys seemed, etc. 
And then I came home and ate a whole chocolate bunny.  That's the JES way of being a gym bunny, I guess??


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> THANK you. This has always bugged the everlovin' outta me. That, and peeps saying "less" when they mean "fewer." Newscasters, even.
> 
> Folks what write with a backwoods Southern accent, though? They're b'jiggety.



Nothing grates me more then* people mixing up "then" and "than".


* Yeah, that was intentional.


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> THANK you. This has always bugged the everlovin' outta me. That, and peeps saying "less" when they mean "fewer." Newscasters, even.
> 
> Folks what write with a backwoods Southern accent, though? They're b'jiggety.


is b'jiggety anything like bajilliondy? b/c if so, i thinks i loves it!


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well...yes, and no. No in that I've never paid anyone. Yes in that some of the guys at the gym are nice and one went through and showed me a bunch of stuff one day at great length. He went from nice and chatty to 'c'mon and give me 3 more, 2 more, 1 more!' though and I began to see why trainers are so hated.  But I don't have anyone working with me each and every time.
> However, I've been going for over a year and a half, and today is the first time I ever did the circuit not caring who was around me, who was lounging on a machine I wanted, how intimidating (in any way) any of the guys seemed, etc.
> And then I came home and ate a whole chocolate bunny.  That's the JES way of being a gym bunny, I guess??



I've only been going seriously for 8 weeks, and it's astonishing the number of people that don't know how to use the equipment correctly. That and they don't track what they do (which is essential for continual improvement).

I couldn't imagine using all the machines in a circuit though. My routine takes me an hour with just 12 exercises (3 sets of 10 reps each).

And hey... eating bunnies is a good way to maintain your figure while gyming it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well...yes, and no. No in that I've never paid anyone. Yes in that some of the guys at the gym are nice and one went through and showed me a bunch of stuff one day at great length. He went from nice and chatty to 'c'mon and give me 3 more, 2 more, 1 more!' though and I began to see why trainers are so hated.  But I don't have anyone working with me each and every time.
> However, I've been going for over a year and a half, and today is the first time I ever did the circuit not caring who was around me, who was lounging on a machine I wanted, how intimidating (in any way) any of the guys seemed, etc.
> And then I came home and ate a whole chocolate bunny.  That's the JES way of being a gym bunny, I guess??



Yeah, I haven't changed eating habits since starting the gym. That was never my intention, it was just to add more physical activity to my routine, which I've done. It makes it more fun to come home and eat whatever I was going to eat anyway. 

:eat1:


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> I've only been going seriously for 8 weeks, and it's astonishing the number of people that don't know how to use the equipment correctly. That and they don't track what they do (which is essential for continual improvement).
> 
> I couldn't imagine using all the machines in a circuit though. My routine takes me an hour with just 12 exercises (3 sets of 10 reps each).
> 
> And hey... eating bunnies is a good way to maintain your figure while gyming it.


blah blah---tracking what I do. Yeah. You're the numbers dude, I'm just feeling it in my muscles. Good enough for me. I'll let you play Ahnold.  Whatever floats your boat. 

I can't use the preacher curl machine b/c I literally don't fit into it (and it's a scream when I first tried--the dude helping me is gay as the day is long and he was as confused as was I about various lady parts) but everything else works with some adjustments. You have to be willing to adjust every single part of every machien and that's a lot of work. But I love the feeling of certain muscle groups being worked. My butt? Mmmmrrrowr. I love when it gets all tingly. I could go on and on. 

I wish I was willing to do those walking lunges while holding weights, but they look really bad for your knees.

Anyway, this was about arms, so I'll take it back there: I don't know if weights will do anything to/for them, but we may see!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Nothing grates me more then* people mixing up "then" and "than".
> 
> 
> * Yeah, that was intentional.



*Hangs head in shame* I am one of those people....


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> blah blah---tracking what I do. Yeah. You're the numbers dude, I'm just feeling it in my muscles. Good enough for me. I'll let you play Ahnold.  Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> I can't use the preacher curl machine b/c I literally don't fit into it (and it's a scream when I first tried--the dude helping me is gay as the day is long and he was as confused as was I about various lady parts) but everything else works with some adjustments. You have to be willing to adjust every single part of every machien and that's a lot of work. But I love the feeling of certain muscle groups being worked. My butt? Mmmmrrrowr. I love when it gets all tingly. I could go on and on.
> 
> ...



It's not so much that I can arm curl 95 lbs or whatever, it's mainly so I don't have to spend time finding my weight the next time I go. And while I can remember that I'm currently at 95 lbs for the arm curl, my memory isn't perfect. I'm not pursuing the number -- I'm pursing getting in the necessary condition to be a top-level cyclist, weight loss being the main focus.

Hmm... for glutes... the seated leg press is good for that.

And for arms... you've got arm/bicep curl and tricep extensions. The triceps aren't very big, so it takes a lot of time and work to develop them.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Hangs head in shame* I am one of those people....



Nobody's perfect...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Nobody's perfect...



Other then/than that I am perfect


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

What about those who don't know whether it is loose or lose? I worry about gals who can't spell 'intelligent' when using that word to describe themselves in singles profiles. The test for a good speller is, 'independent'. Amazing how many get that one wrong. There is nothing sexier than correct spelling!


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> It's not so much that I can arm curl 95 lbs or whatever, it's mainly so I don't have to spend time finding my weight the next time I go. And while I can remember that I'm currently at 95 lbs for the arm curl, my memory isn't perfect. I'm not pursuing the number -- I'm pursing getting in the necessary condition to be a top-level cyclist, weight loss being the main focus.
> 
> Hmm... for glutes... the seated leg press is good for that.
> 
> And for arms... you've got arm/bicep curl and tricep extensions. The triceps aren't very big, so it takes a lot of time and work to develop them.


I try it out and see what feels good. Honestly, sometimes I can lift a big more/less. I'm very sure I'm doing it wrong and I'm equally sure I'm not so concerned. So lackadaisacal. Tsk tsk. Maybe you can be my partner and keep track for me.

I need to find a way to do arm curls where my boobs don't get in the way.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Other then/than that I am perfect



Oh really?


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> I try it out and see what feels good. Honestly, sometimes I can lift a big more/less. I'm very sure I'm doing it wrong and I'm equally sure I'm not so concerned. So lackadaisacal. Tsk tsk. Maybe you can be my partner and keep track for me.



Hey, at least you're active. That's better than most people out there.



> I need to find a way to do arm curls where my boobs don't get in the way.



Free weights, turned to the side a bit. Put your elbow on your knee, lift up without bending your wrist.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Oh really?



Just about


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Hey, at least you're active. That's better than most people out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Free weights, turned to the side a bit. Put your elbow on your knee, lift up without bending your wrist.



Yup, I was just going to say that. My trainer (just two sessions to get up to speed on the machines) gave me that for biceps and another for traps because both of those machines are too small. I can sit in them, but the adjustments don't allow me to make full rotation of any movement. The trap machine is another issue all together, it's supposed to push down past your hips... well, that's not happening. When I sit in it, the levers are sitting on them, so there's no where to go from there. LOL


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Just about



Hubris, dear, hubris!


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Hey, at least you're active. That's better than most people out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Free weights, turned to the side a bit. Put your elbow on your knee, lift up without bending your wrist.


I definitely felt I personally wanted to be more active. I'm not sure how successful it's been though. 
Re: your tip above: seems so prison yard.

which, now that I think of it, is kinda hot. Hahaha.

I'm insane. I really am.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> I definitely felt I personally wanted to be more active. I'm not sure how successful it's been though.
> Re: your tip above: seems so prison yard.
> 
> which, now that I think of it, is kinda hot. Hahaha.



I will admit to using the assisted dip machine to build the strength to do chinups. At 230 lbs, my arms aren't quite strong enough.



> I'm insane. I really am.



I knew that.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 18, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Hubris, dear, hubris!



I get the feeling you are mocking me *raises eyebrow*


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, I was just going to say that. My trainer (just two sessions to get up to speed on the machines) gave me that for biceps and another for traps because both of those machines are too small. I can sit in them, but the adjustments don't allow me to make full rotation of any movement. The trap machine is another issue all together, it's supposed to push down past your hips... well, that's not happening. When I sit in it, the levers are sitting on them, so there's no where to go from there. LOL


I can work the machine you're talking about (though I know just what you mean) but I had to make the following adjustments on other machines--the ...oh hell. Pectoral. I lower the seat on that so my arms can cross in front of my chest (all I did was squeeze my boobs together the first time I tried it and my trainer and i laughed and laughed. It was a very freeing experience and I warmed to him so much after that). And the preacher curl won't work. I cannot reach the handles when sitting in the machine, no matter how I set it, and my boobs mean I can't any closer, either. So for that, yeah, handheld weights. Sometimes I use the pulley/plate machines but often, there are too many people around.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 18, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I get the feeling you are mocking me *raises eyebrow*


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> So.. I've noticed that a lot of fat women do not like their fat upper arms. My g/f included.
> 
> I know there are some that are, "They're fat like the rest of me, woop-di-freakin-do!"
> 
> ...



I used to hate my fat arms because it was the only thing on my body that I couldn't hide. Now I'm just like, my arms are fat whether you see them or not, so here they are!!


----------



## ripley (Apr 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> What about those who don't know whether it is loose or lose? I worry about gals who can't spell 'intelligent' when using that word to describe themselves in singles profiles. The test for a good speller is, 'independent'. Amazing how many get that one wrong. There is nothing sexier than correct spelling!




The test for a good speller is "ignore."


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 18, 2006)

OpalBBW said:


> I used to hate my fat arms because it was the only thing on my body that I couldn't hide. Now I'm just like, my arms are fat whether you see them or not, so here they are!!



Arms are like breasts to me... they look best full and plump. Thick arms are part of that overall plushness any female should have!


----------



## shy guy (Apr 18, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Arms are like breasts to me... they look best full and plump. Thick arms are part of that overall plushness any female should have!


Very true...I'm Shy Guy and I approve this message...later


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Arms are like breasts to me... they look best full and plump. Thick arms are part of that overall plushness any female should have!



Well then I've got what you believe females should have. My fat does that thing where it kinda rolls over the elbow a little. Quite pleasant to play with at times.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 18, 2006)

OpalBBW said:


> Well then I've got what you believe females should have. My fat does that thing where it kinda rolls over the elbow a little. Quite pleasant to play with at times.



Show me then!


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

I will take a lovely picture for you tomorrow and post it right here in this thread!!


----------



## swordchick (Apr 18, 2006)

edx said:


> And you'd be crazy not to show those super-sexy arms, too! ;-)


Thank you for the kind compliment!


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## UberAris (Apr 19, 2006)

Hehe! Beautiful arms Opal


----------



## shy guy (Apr 19, 2006)

Verry pretty arms Opal!!! :smitten: if your not as ''cute'' as a button then I don't know what is :smitten: ...later


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Hehe! Beautiful arms Opal


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 19, 2006)

What those two said.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2006)

OpalBBW said:


> ....



Vedddyyy nice! Yay for more pudgy bare arms.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 19, 2006)

OpalBBW said:


> Thank you kind sir!


Hey Opal did you forget about me I sed something nice about your arms to I know I'm as cool as Uber but still you could say something to me (*runs away and cries*)


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay, thank you to everyone, including shy guy!!!


----------



## shy guy (Apr 19, 2006)

OpalBBW said:


> Okay, thank you to everyone, including shy guy!!!


Thanks Opal I was just haveing fun please don't be mad at melol oh and by the way I wasn't sad I never get sad (it's the drugslol)...later


----------

